
Amazon suspends all shipments to its warehouses except medical supplies products - notlukesky
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/coronavirus-amazon-suspends-delivery-shipments-stock-price-a9406951.html
======
Jemm
Cue another panic buying wave,

